# [Tue 5th Jun 2012] Revamped Brixton Windmill Mural Unveiling! (Lyham Road, London, SW)



## boohoo (Jun 3, 2012)

This Tuesday the new re-worked mural gets unveiled! Street Party from 12-5pm. Mural Unveiling around 2:30!! Music, Free Jerk BBQ, and More!!!​Along Lyham Road and Ramilles Close, SW2 5DG. Please come along!!​​


----------

